# cider & perry masterclasses - Vic



## hawkgirl (7/3/15)

Hi all,

if anyone is interested, there will be a cider & perry masterclass 11 & 12 april in Blackwood, victoria

covers best varieties, effective fruit pressing, racking, bottling, spicing, etc

Link: http://diggers.com.au/events-education/special-events.aspx?eventId=4761

I would love to go but cant go, some of you guys might like to go though, and as its not widely advertised you may not even be aware its on


----------



## manticle (7/3/15)

Probably can't get there with everything that's going on at the moment but sounds great. Blackwood isn't too far away - any chance it coincides with a fiddler's convention?


----------



## hawkgirl (8/3/15)

manticle said:


> any chance it coincides with a fiddler's convention?


wow - sounds as bad as a ukelele festival :super:  joking (ukelele player here)

I dont think so, more to do with the autumn garden festivals Diggers run in march & april.


----------



## manticle (8/3/15)

Some people I work with are heavily into early american folk music and blackwood is a regular site. 

Suits cider, moonshine and home brew.


----------



## Doug the Drinker (30/3/15)

nope, not going to Victoria at that time of year, too cold


----------

